# 14541 Miles..... On one oil change



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Blackstone says.... try 16000 next time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! Yeah, nothing looks bad there.

Just curious, how many mi/day do you drive?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Total quarts isn't the brand of oil is it?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Blackstone says.... try 16000 next time.


Who was worried about the low starting TBN of Low-SAPS oil again? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just think if you add another filter you might be able to double the mileage !


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Just think if you add another filter you might be able to double the mileage !


No doubt, the filter is the thing that collapses and collects the dirt. Keep it in longer no problem. The 3000 mile oil change was created by the oil companies to sell more oil. No reason not to go longer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> The 3000 mile oil change was created by the oil companies to sell more oil. No reason not to go longer.


Sure most people can go beyond 3K oil changes, however if you have a strictly city driving cycle with lots of cold starts, 8K or more is probably a bit excessive.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I do 3000 mile oil changes. I've never had a single oil pressure, sludge or wear issue. Mind you that may be excessive. With my escape and cruze using the dealer synthetic blends I push to 4-5k

What kind of oil do you use diesel?


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice numbers.When i had mt VW TDI i used to change the oil at 15.000


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

To answer some questions - I drive a long trip twice a week, anywhere from 500-700 miles in one day. During the week, it's mainly short trips, anywhere from 5-35 miles. There was some extensive idling on that oil too. Total Quartz INEO 5W30 is the oil I used (Dexos2 certified). It took me about 3 months and 2 weeks to put those miles on.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> I do 3000 mile oil changes. I've never had a single oil pressure, sludge or wear issue. Mind you that may be excessive. With my escape and cruze using the dealer synthetic blends I push to 4-5k
> 
> What kind of oil do you use diesel?


you wont have any of those issues with a quality oil used for long intervals either, just excess time/money


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That oil started with a viscosity of 11.05. You are now at 12.75, which indicates your contaminant levels have going up and thickened the oil. Being a diesel, this is to be expected. The 30-weight viscosity spec goes up to 12.5, so you were effectively running a 40 weight oil for what I would presume to be about 2,000 miles. Not that it would be an issue.

A bypass filtration setup would really benefit long distance drivers with the Cruze diesel. The filter would filter out most of the insolubles, keep the viscosity within spec, and from what I can see of the TBN, topping off the oil when replacing the filter would suffice to allow extended drain intervals. The extra 1 quart alone would easily take you well into the 20k mile oil change interval. Keeping the contaminants out of the oil will also greatly help TBN retention, which is already very good.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I can tell one thing so far is that these engines are wearing a **** of a lot better on paper then any of the vw diesels common rail or not are. We'll see what the long haul in the real world has in store!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That oil started with a viscosity of 11.05. You are now at 12.75, which indicates your contaminant levels have going up and thickened the oil. Being a diesel, this is to be expected. The 30-weight viscosity spec goes up to 12.5, so you were effectively running a 40 weight oil for what I would presume to be about 2,000 miles. Not that it would be an issue.
> 
> A bypass filtration setup would really benefit long distance drivers with the Cruze diesel. The filter would filter out most of the insolubles, keep the viscosity within spec, and from what I can see of the TBN, topping off the oil when replacing the filter would suffice to allow extended drain intervals. The extra 1 quart alone would easily take you well into the 20k mile oil change interval. Keeping the contaminants out of the oil will also greatly help TBN retention, which is already very good.


Nice explanation! If I drove as much as diesel does I'd be tempted just for the sheer fact of saving me oil change time lol! That total quartz is a winner, I'm only at 6xxx miles on my motul right now but itching to see the results. Guessing my wear numbers will be a little higher seeing that the car itself is only about to turn 10k over. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> To answer some questions - I drive a long trip twice a week, anywhere from 500-700 miles in one day. During the week, it's mainly short trips, anywhere from 5-35 miles. There was some extensive idling on that oil too. Total Quartz INEO 5W30 is the oil I used (Dexos2 certified). It took me about 3 months and 2 weeks to put those miles on.


This is the same oil I chose for my diesel. Should have my first UOA from this oil shortly.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomko said:


> This is the same oil I chose for my diesel. Should have my first UOA from this oil shortly.


No one will argue with your mileage, that's for sure!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That oil started with a viscosity of 11.05. You are now at 12.75, which indicates your contaminant levels have going up and thickened the oil. Being a diesel, this is to be expected. The 30-weight viscosity spec goes up to 12.5, so you were effectively running a 40 weight oil for what I would presume to be about 2,000 miles. Not that it would be an issue.
> 
> A bypass filtration setup would really benefit long distance drivers with the Cruze diesel. The filter would filter out most of the insolubles, keep the viscosity within spec, and from what I can see of the TBN, topping off the oil when replacing the filter would suffice to allow extended drain intervals. The extra 1 quart alone would easily take you well into the 20k mile oil change interval. Keeping the contaminants out of the oil will also greatly help TBN retention, which is already very good.


Thanks, I was wondering about that, good to know.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been ordering my oil from ID Parts, the Total Quartz INEO. Just pulled up their spec, which noted that longer oil change intervals (20K) are permitted. I've always changed my oil at 7500K (now have 34K on the motor). I drive about 500 miles a week. Should I trust the oil spec and increase my change intervals to 20K? I'll definitely be interested in Tomko's UOA. Let us all know!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

joshpjost said:


> I've been ordering my oil from ID Parts, the Total Quartz INEO. Just pulled up their spec, which noted that longer oil change intervals (20K) are permitted. I've always changed my oil at 7500K (now have 34K on the motor). I drive about 500 miles a week. Should I trust the oil spec and increase my change intervals to 20K? I'll definitely be interested in Tomko's UOA. Let us all know!


I am probably going 17500 next time and then sending to Blackstone to see what it looks like. Same oil you mention.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Personaly i change my oil every 10k kms. (Thats 6.2k miles for yall) 

Its just easier to remember and since i drive my car prety hard, it seems a good idea.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have 5500km on my diesel and the oil is pretty dark, as in almost black with just a hint of gold. This is when any other car I own would get the oil changed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> I have 5500km on my diesel and the oil is pretty dark, as in almost black with just a hint of gold. This is when any other car I own would get the oil changed.


It's completely normal for diesel engines to make the oil very black after only 500 miles.

Oil color is absolutely meaningless.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It's completely normal for diesel engines to make the oil very black after only 500 miles.
> 
> Oil color is absolutely meaningless.


Completely agree


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It's completely normal for diesel engines to make the oil very black after only 500 miles.
> 
> Oil color is absolutely meaningless.


To add to this, oil odor, oil "feel" and perceived oil "thickness" is also absolutely meaningless. Oil is specifically designed to suspend contaminants. That's its job. 

How many drops of black ink does it take to turn a glass of water black? What percentage of that water then is ink? Same situation with engine oil. Until the contaminants begin to affect viscosity and insolubles rise to uncomfortable levels, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting this info. I am at a 10,000 mile interval now and will likely extend that too.


----------

